# Dumb Axle Question



## BaitCaster (Apr 16, 2010)

OK, I have detemined that I need to replace the axle on my trailer. I removed the u-bolts that connect it to the springs and noticed there is a pin on the bottom of the axle that seems to connect the axle to the springs. I tried to remove the axle from the springs but I couldn't - the pin is hloding them together. My question is, how do you disconnect the axle from the springs? If I buy a new axle do I need to replace the springs as well or can I connect a new axle to my old springs?


----------



## Rubin56 (Apr 16, 2010)

Do you have a picture of what it looks like? 

Also if you can't find a place that sells them you can also go here https://www.easternmarine.com/em_store/tech_info/axles_tech_info.html


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 16, 2010)

That bolt holds the springs together & goes in a hole in the axle as alignment.I have never seen that bolt fastened to the axle but in your case it might.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 16, 2010)

You may need to soak it in some penetrating oil and whack it with a bfh.

I bet that it has rusted together.

You should be able to replace only the axle.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the input fellas. I did give it a coupe of whacks last night, but didn't want to do any damage. There is no nut or head on the pin, and there are no other bolts holding the springs together, so I am thinking that maybe the axle and springs are permanently attached. I will try again to separate then tonight.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 16, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> whack it with a bfh.



Whats a bfh? 

I got a feeling Im gonna feel stupid when I get a reply on this question...


----------



## perchin (Apr 16, 2010)

bfh= BIG F'N HAMMER


----------



## KMixson (Apr 16, 2010)

The only pins on the axle that I think you are talking about are line up pins. They can be a bear to get free especially if it has been used in saltwater. You will think they are welded together.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 17, 2010)

Got then separated last night with a BFH! However, I have now decided to also replace the springs


----------

